# Goldorfen + Goldfische



## andreas w. (9. Sep. 2013)

Moinsen Gemeinde, ich brauch mal eure Hilfe:

Seit dem Wochenende habe ich auch wieder große Goldfische im Teich (danke Annette, danke Michael, die Herrschaften fühlen sich anscheinend wohl) und von einer Bekannten haben wir aus deren Teich Goldorfen angeboten bekommen.

Jetzt die Gretchenfrage: Ist es richtig, daß die Goldorfen sich über den Goldfischlaich hermachen und ich somit auch keinen Nachwuchs mehr zu erwarten habe? :? In dem Fall nehm ich keine und bleib bei den Goldfischen.

Danke schonmal für die (zahlreichen ) Antworten, Gruß Andreas.

P.S. Erst jetzt beim Füttern hab ich gesehen, wie viele Jung-Fische dann doch im Teich sind. Na das gibt ein Fest :evil


----------



## zuza68 (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Goldorfen + Goldfische*

Hallo,

also ich hab aus "Blödheit" 2 Goldfische aus dem Aquarium, welches ich auflösen wollte in unseren Teich ausquartiert und da hab ich seit 8 Jahren 2 Goldorfen drin. Aus den 2 Goldfischen sind inzwischen ca. 50 geworden - also denk ich nicht dass das ein Problem sein sollte ...

Aber vielleicht kommt das auch auf die Teichgröße an?

Liebe Grüße
susanne


----------



## Michael H (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Goldorfen + Goldfische*

Hallo
Hab ich auch schon gehört das die Orfen sich über die kleinen her machen sollen , aber was solls nur die harten kommen in den Teich , wenn die 2/3 wegfressen gibtdas immer noch genug __ Goldfisch.

P.s. Wo sind die Bilder ..?


----------



## troll20 (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Goldorfen + Goldfische*

Hallo Andreas,

tu den Goldorfen den Gefallen und setz sie nicht in deinen kleinen Teich.
Die wollen Schwimmen und das schnell und weit.
Sie wollen ihre Beute erjagen und nicht drauf warten das ihnen etwas ins Maul fällt.
Dazu kommt das sie gute 50 cm lang werden können, d.h. wenn die 2 Schläge mit ihrer Schwanzflosse machen haben die 2m hinter sich gelassen. da sollte dann nicht schon die andere Seite vom Teich sein  Sie halten sich lieber im Freiwasser auf und nicht im Planzendjungel und sie mögen die Strömung.
Kannst du ihnen das bieten?
Ach so und sie reagieren sehr empfindlich auf den Einsatz von Chemie bzw Medikamenten im Teich, das mach eine evtl. erforderliche Behandlung von anderen Fischen im Teich komplizierter.

LG René


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Goldorfen + Goldfische*

Hi Andreas,

der __ Aland ist ein Allesfresser der genau wie Goldfische auch sich über alles carnivore was er fressen kann hermacht (Insekten, Insektenlarven, Kleinkrebse, Fischlaich, Fischbrut, später auch __ Kleinfische). Wie Rene schon schreib lass sie aus deinen Teich aber draußen, der ist viel zu klein dafür. Klick mal den grünen Aland an, da siehst Du mal was Orfen für Brocken werden

MfG Frank


----------



## andreas w. (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Goldorfen + Goldfische*

@Michael & Zuza: die Frage ist ja - fressen die Orfen alles an Nachwuchs auf oder nur einen Teil, sodass der Bestand gesichert ist?

@Rene: für die Orfen ist es auf jeden Fall eine Verbesserung. Ich hab gestern den Teich gesehen, wo sie schwimmen. Fand sogar ich etwas zu flach & zu klein.
Die Annahme, daß die Orfen in unserem Teich 50cm groß werden könnten halte ich für utopisch. Soweit ich weiß, passen Tiere ihre Größe ihren Lebensraum an - also Punkt für mich  Ein gewisses Maß an "Strömung" ist vorhanden, wenn auch gering - dadurch daß ich zwei Wasserfälle habe. Klein aber mein.
Dein letzter Punkt berührt mich nicht wirklich, da ich - außer wenn´s wirklich brennt - auf keinen Fall Chemie oder Medikamente im Teich verwende. Tiere sind ein Teil der Natur und entweder sie bestehen oder verabschieden sich daraus. So hart und blöd wie´s klingt, aber ich bin kein Fan vom überzogenen "Fischgeliebhabe", man kann auch etwas kaputtpflegen. 

Grundsätzlich ist es auch so, daß ich mit meiner Regierung  schon länger am diskutieren bin, den Teich mal wieder umzubauen und noch etwas zu vergrößern . Damit komm ich auch der Frage nach dem Fischbesatz pro m³Wasser entgegen.

So, das dazu - danke für eure Unterstützung, ich werd´s mal mit 4 Stück probieren. Mehr werden´s von allein.

Gruß Andreas - ach so, Michael: Fotos mach ich die Tage mal. Hat am Wochenende nicht geklappt.


----------



## andreas w. (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Goldorfen + Goldfische*

He Frank, bitte versteh mich nicht falsch, aber wenn die wirklich so groß werden - ist die __ Orfe auch ein essbarer und schmackhafter Fisch? 
Ich meine das nicht im lächerlichen Sinne, aber wenn ja, ist es doch evtl eine Idee zum Angeln? (Essen aus der Region ) Daß ich dem Fisch keinen naturnahen Lebensraum, mit Flusslauf und anderem bieten kann, ist schade - ist aber leider so. Den Bewegungsdrang durch umsetzen in den größeren Teich als jetzt zu unterstützen ist aber doch schon mal ein Weg zum Ziel und vielleicht hilft das, meine Umbaupläne zu unterstützen.

Danke für die Info, ich schlaf nochmal drüber.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Goldorfen + Goldfische*

Hi Andreas,

das "Fische passen sich der Teichgröße an" stimmt so nicht. Sie verkümmern höchstens zwangsläufig durch schlechte Lebensbedingungen - wie Platzmangel, Futtermangel, Wasserbelastungen -  innerhalb kurzer Zeit (das nennt sich dann Kümmerwuchs bzw. Verbuttung)

Ne evulotionäre Größenanpassung an einen Lebensraum selber dauert Jahrhunderte/Jahrtausende. Wie z.B die Zwergelefanten auf dem Mittelmeerinseln. Die stammen von großen afrikanischen Elefantenarten ab und sahen sich nach der erneuten Flutung des Mittelmeerbeckens gezwungen mit dem beschränkten Lebensraum auf den entstandenen Inseln auszukommen. Ein natürliches "Schrumpfen" von Tieren findet immer über unzählige Generationen statt und nicht innerhalb von nur 2-3Jahren

Essen kann man Orfen schon, sind aber wie die verwandten __ Döbel wohl ziemlich geschmacksarm und haben wie fast alle Weißfische sehr viele Gräten - Gräten sind sehr feine, dünne, Y-förmige Knochenstrukturen die überall im Zwischenraum des Muskelfleisch stecken, nicht die Rippen die in Normalfall von Unwissenden als Gräten bezeichnet werden (so was dreht man daher meißt durch den Fleischwolf und verarbeitet sie zu Fischfrikadellen)

MfG Frank


----------



## andreas w. (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Goldorfen + Goldfische*

Äha, wieder ne Bildungslücke entdeckt. Ich dachte wirklich (bzw hab daran geglaubt) daß die Tiere individuell ihre Größe ans Umfeld anpassen - nicht über Generationen. Ich denk wirklich mal drüber nach . Obwohl ich auch wirklich der Meinung bin, bei uns geht´s den Tieren vom Platz her besser als jetzt. 

Über die Idee mit dem Essen mach ich mir Gedanken, wenn die Tiere groß genug sind (was wohl nicht der Fall sein wird). Solange gibt´s weiterhin Fleisch und/oder Nudeln mit Zeugs dazu  .

Danke für die Infos - und genau deshalb liebe ich es hier Fragen zu stellen .


----------

